# What IS this?!



## iwritemusic (Sep 17, 2020)

"The "Cemetery", pilot episode of Rod Serling's Night Gallery, besides arguably being one of the great television productions of all time, features the music of the recently departed Billy Goldenberg (and oh, Roddy Mcdowall/Ossie Davis for the cast!)

This episode has one of the most menacing lead instruments I've ever heard, such as at 4:40 in the link below. It sounds like the illegitimate spawn of an English Horn and a Klaxon. Can anyone here identify how this voice was made?

Thanks!


----------



## davidson (Sep 17, 2020)

The thin sounding synth at 4:40? I have a little korg monotron that sounds just like that when the batteries are running low!


----------



## iwritemusic (Sep 17, 2020)

davidson said:


> The thin sounding synth at 4:40? I have a little korg monotron that sounds just like that when the batteries are running low!



That's the one! It's featured pretty prominently later on but its near impossible to find clips of the pilot online


----------



## pmcrockett (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't think the Monotron is far off, actually. It sound like a Stylophone. This video has something pretty close to the sound of the Night Gallery clip, though I think that specific model of Stylophone dates to a few years after Night Gallery. But the Stylophone was invented in 1967, so the overall time period fits.


----------



## iwritemusic (Sep 18, 2020)

pmcrockett said:


> I don't think the Monotron is far off, actually. It sound like a Stylophone. This video has something pretty close to the sound of the Night Gallery clip, though I think that specific model of Stylophone dates to a few years after Night Gallery. But the Stylophone was invented in 1967, so the overall time period fits.



It sure sounds the part doesn't it? I was waiting to see if it had an adjustment for the reiterate to get that growling effect, but it looks like 2 speeds only.


----------

